# Massimo Lopez nuovo doppiatore di Homer Simpson



## Now i'm here (16 Novembre 2013)

*Massimo Lopez* sarà la nuova voce di* Homer Simpson*.

Il popolare comico prenderà il posto di *Tonino Accolla*, morto il 14 luglio di quest'anno.
Dopo ben 23 stagioni dunque cambierà la storica voce di Homer Simpson. 
L'attore avrebbe *già registrato i primi due episodi della 24esima stagione*, ma i fan italiani dovranno aspettare il *5 marzo 2014,* giorno della messa in onda della nuova stagione, per conoscere la nuova voce del protagonista del cartone animato.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Novembre 2013)

Io avrei chiamato Alberto Pagnotta


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Novembre 2013)

Se la caverà, è un ottimo doppiatore ed il senso dell'ironia ce l'ha.


----------

